# Exercise Info



## Stupot (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, simple question do you know if fairly rigorous exercise at the gym on a empty stomach is known to spike your blood sugars?
I didn't test first thing in the morning but did test pre lunch time after getting back from the gym with the result coming in quite high for me, your experiences and info would be appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## helli (Dec 15, 2021)

Simple answer is “yes it can”.
Different exercise affects us in different ways but two things happen
- our liver releases glucose to provide energy
- our body becomes more efficient at using insulin.

The amount and timing of these effects varies but, generally, the liver dumps happens first and the insulin efficiency happens if you maintain the exercise without stress. So if you do short or stop-start exercises like HIIT or weights, your levels will rise. And if you become uncomfortable (overdo it or do it in the wind and rain), your levels will rise.
This is irrelevant of time of day or when you last ate.


----------



## Stupot (Dec 15, 2021)

helli said:


> Simple answer is “yes it can”.
> Different exercise affects us in different ways but two things happen
> - our liver releases glucose to provide energy
> - our body becomes more efficient at using insulin.
> ...


Thanks you seem to know your stuff & makes sense with my meter info.
Am i better off with something to eat before the gym, I have been trying the intermittent fasting theory to help with losing the pounds as well? (no rain and cold for me)
And yes i have moved onto the HIT + weights as part of my routine & circuit training.
Many thanks


----------



## helli (Dec 15, 2021)

Stupot said:


> Am i better off with something to eat before the gym,


Unfortunately, I don't know. We are all different.
Many (but not all) of us experience Dawn Phenomenon/Foot on The Floor - our "helpful" livers dump glucose to give us energy to start the day. This is not a diabetes thing - most livers do it but those of us with less effective pancreas experience a rise in blood sugars.
Some of us find that the way to stop this dump is to eat a small amount at the start of the day. I have never done IF so don't know how this fits with IF.

As all of our bodies are different and react differently, this best thing I have found is experimenting. Try a snack (e.g a yoghurt and berries or a handful of nuts) and see what difference it makes.


----------



## Ivostas66 (Dec 15, 2021)

I play badminton once a week with several neighbours (the wives of two of the chaps said they were putting on a bit of timber and were keen for them to exercise). Anyway, last night I brought my daughter home from swimming at 6:30pm, BG was 6 and headed to the leisure centre. Remained stable while I played, headed to bed at 10pm and was woken by my alarm shortly afterwards telling me my BG was 18. Corrective dose gradually brought me down throughout the night to a stable 7ish by the morning. All very strange, but it is the first time I have exercised without really having a meal a couple of hours beforehand.


----------

